# Terminating Cat 5 Cables



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It will depend on the Intercom. Do you have the model numbers?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

what type of connection is available on the units. RJ 45 is used for networking computers and other equipment you need a crimping tool or punch tool depending on which way you go for the fittings needed. You could also just need small stacons if the equipment use a screw down block. Possible to use only a punch down block also.


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

It uses RG46 according the manual. Does that make since and what tools would be needed for that.


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry RJ46


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

bohaiboy said:


> Sorry RJ46


Does this use 10 wires? You may need 10P10C connectors. I don't believe RJ46 is an "official" plug type. They may just be referring to an 8P8C RJ45 that uses all eight wires. Can you post the model number of the intercom.


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

On-Q IC1002 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

​Minimum cable rating: Category 5 UTP, 4 pair solid conductors (24 AWG),
100 ohm, 100 Mhz, General Purpose (CM), UL listed
Maximum length per run: 325 feet
Termination standard:T568A
Terminating plug type (where necessary): Solid Conductor RJ45
Terminating block type (where available): 110-style IDC​*Wiring Guidelines​*• Do not exceed 25 lbs. of force when pulling cable.
• Do not splice cables.
• Do not staple cables. Use wire ties with screw mounts to loosely secure
cabling.
• Avoid running Cat 5 cable parallel to 120V/240V AC wiring or fixtures within
12 inches.
• Avoid “ganging” any intercom unit with a lighting dimmer switch. Maintain at
least 12 inches of separation from dimmer switches.
• If you must cross AC wiring, do so at 90 degree angles and maintain at least
2 inches of separation.​*Intercom Module Main Console Unit Indoor Room Unit
Door Unit​Door Chime
*


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

these are standard network cable connections. Home Depot has them


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Bob


----------

